# In need of a gunsmith around macon!



## nscrash (Jan 24, 2012)

Looking for someone that can drill and retap the front sight on my new maxus.Any suggestions on a anyone in the area that does good work? Thanks!


----------



## killerv (Jan 25, 2012)

Try Tim at Ingleside Gunworks on Ingleside of course, I think he is doing some gunsmithing, can probably handle that and he'll do you right and if not, he'll lead you in the right direction.


----------

